
White House posted a videogame compilation on YouTube - l9k
https://thenextweb.com/gaming/2018/03/09/the-white-house-just-posted-an-awesome-compilation-of-videogame-gore/
======
jitl
4chan’s videogames board is going nuts about this, and the alt-right double
think there is strong.

